# Opinión sobre articulo NSA



## tannke (Ene 15, 2014)

Copio y pego el articulo que acabo de leer.... para mi una burrada sin pies ni cabeza, creo que es mas que imposible....


_Según The New York Times, la Agencia de Seguridad Nacional (NSA) de los EE.UU. habría implantado dispositivos de espionaje en alrededor de 100.000 ordenadores en todo el mundo. Dado el continuo goteo de supuestos atentados contra la privacidad informática por parte de la agencia, la noticia no sería una novedad si no fuese por las características del sistema utilizado. Y es que según el diario, la NSA puede acceder a los equipos monitorizados y manipularlos a través de ondas de radio, sin necesidad de conexión a Internet.

El programa de espionaje denominado Quantum, utiliza señales de radiofrecuencia transmitidas por pequeños circuitos integrados y cables USB que se insertan de forma clandestina en los objetivos. Mediante un transmisor del tamaño de un maletín, los agentes de seguridad se pueden conectar al objetivo a varios kilómetros de distancia para después reenviar la señal a la NSA.

El sistema permite abrir vías de ataque para insertar malware en los equipos, dentro de lo que la agencia de seguridad denomina "defensa activa" contra el ciberterrorismo. Con este método, el software espía puede ser implantado y controlado en ordenadores supuestamente aislados para protegerse de un ataque a través de Internet.

NYT asegura que entre los objetivos más frecuentes del programa Quantum se encuentran el Ejército de China, las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia, la Policía de México, instituciones de comercio de la Unión Europea y países aliados en la lucha contra el terrorismo como Arabia Saudí, India y Pakistán. Una portavoz de la agencia ha asegurado que las actividades de la NSA no incluyen ningún objetivo estadounidense y que la adquisición de inteligencia extranjera no contempla la recolección de secretos de mercado para beneficiar empresas nacionales.

"La novedad reside en este caso en la escala y la sofisticación de las habilidades de la agencia para meterse en ordenadores y redes a las que nadie había accedido antes", comenta al diario el experto en seguridad informática James Andrew Lewis. "Algunas de estas capacidades llevan algún tiempo entre nosotros, pero la combinación de aprender cómo penetrar sistemas para insertar software y aprender cómo hacer eso con radiofrecuencias le da a EE.UU. una puerta que nunca había tenido"._

Fuentes: 
Español
The New York Times


----------



## miguelus (Ene 15, 2014)

Buenas noches

Parece ser que en este caso la NSA, aprovechando las Navidades y fiestas de Reyes, ha contado con la colaboración de Papá Noel y de los Reyes Magos, de todos es sabido que estos personajes tienen total acceso a todos los domicilios en los que se cuelan con total impunidad y nocturnidad, aprovechando esta circunstancia, agente enanos de la CNA se han colado en la práctica totalidad de las viviendas del mundo (mundial) y han manipulado todos los Ordenadores del mundo (mundial)  colocando en ellos diminutos “Chupa Bits” , estos artilugios de última generación  a una orden de los citados “Enanos Infiltrados”, envían todos los datos que tenemos en el Ordenador datos que son recogidos, clasificados y almacenados por la NSA.
Según fuentes, generalmente bien informadas, se han dado casos que aprovechando esta entrada en domicilios, han dejado regalos, oropeles y baratijas a los moradores de algunas de las viviendas allanadas.

  

Sal U2


----------



## fernandob (Ene 15, 2014)

mira, no le veo la gracia.
hoy tenes Tx y Rx de DATOS DE PC .
son muy chicos y clasicos, desde bluethot o esos que son para el auto (la musica es digital o sea datos ) .

ustedes saben que si pones la torta podes encargar el chip que quieras.
asi que encargar un chip que es clasico en una pc  pero que incluya Tx y Rx , pues me parece que no hay problema si pones la plata .

los gobiernos militarizados como eeuu invierten chorradas de dinero, asi que ......que ???? 

que hay que saber , eso es seguro.
ni dudarlo .
pero averiguen ustedes que Tx Rx  de radio frecuencia consiguen , como estandard  y el alcance.
todos ustedes saben lo que se puede hacer y lo que no ......

ahora...........
que un loco paranoico invierta dinero en mandar a hacer chips asi y para eso.......¿ les parece loco y paranoico ?? 

miren la cantidad de armas atomicas, de redes de espionaje, de sistemas inmensos que se hicieron para la guerra fria y no se usaron nunca..........

encargar no uno , sino 10 modelos distintos de integrados , de microporocesadores con Tx y Tx de radiofrecuencia, lotes de 100 mil cada uno , diseñar el protocolo de comunicacion, al forma de control y demas ..............es "monedas" para esa gente.

ojo, no se si es cierto ni es mentira, solo que no me reiria, en lo mas minimo .
es algo hoy muy facil de hacer, y en terminos economicos..........nada.
reventaron a paises a bombazos, les hicieron el verso para sacarles la plata y endeudarlos (miles y miles de millones de dolares ) .
en europa que te la dan -- que te la sacan --- que te quieren ayudar ...... y cuando te diste cuenta "esos fantasmas economicos" dejaron a paises como tarzan (con taparrabos) .

me van a decir que ..... que ??? 
que no lo harian ?? 
que van a pedir presupuestos a ver si les alcanza la plata ?? 
o que ??
que su moral no se los permitira ???   ..................


----------



## Ardogan (Ene 15, 2014)

tannke dijo:


> Copio y pego el articulo que acabo de leer.... para mi una burrada sin pies ni cabeza, creo que es mas que imposible....
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/01/15/us/nsa-effort-pries-open-computers-not-connected-to-internet.html



No creo que sea una burrada, y ojala que el espionaje se redujera sólo a esas 100 mil computadoras.
La cuestión es que se atacan computadoras, routers (Huawei, Cisco, Juniper, comprobados), switchs, meten backdoors por hardware, firmware y software. Teclados, mouse, pendrives, cables usb, discos rígidos; todos pueden ser comprometidos.
La NSA llega hasta el extremo de interceptar envíos de hardware por correo para implantar hard/soft de espionaje.
A eso hay que agregarle la escucha y almacenamiento de tráfico, intercepción de actualizaciones de sistemas operativos para instalar backdoors, etc.

Una buena serie de notas había salido en Der Spiegel (los medios de USA son reticentes a publicar cosas que puedan traerles problemas con el gobierno).

http://www.spiegel.de/international...back-doors-for-numerous-devices-a-940994.html
http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/a-941262.html

Se habló bastante del tema el año pasado en CCC 2013 (foro de hackers europeo más conocido, no los vi traducidos al español todavía):
http://www.youtube.com/user/CCCen/search?query=nsa+30c3

En fin, panorama sombrío.


----------



## chclau (Ene 15, 2014)

mientras leo esto pienso que nada nuevo hay bajo el Sol. Cambian los tiempos y las tecnologias pero no las ansias de los que estan arriba de controlar a los demas. Durante mucho tiempo funciono, y sigue funcionando, esgrimir al Gran Hermano que esta en los cielos y que invistio con su poder al Rey y o Autoridad Religiosa competente.

El tiempo fue pasando y los malvados cientificos despojaron a los rayos, los truenos, el fuego, los astros, etc. de sus caracteristicas divinas y asi muy de a poco el Gran Hermano cambia su forma.

Desde hace añares se espia sin ningun problema las conversaciones telefonicas de cualquiera. Ahora que la internet, para bien y para mal, es el vehiculo de comunicacion mas importante... pues se espia a la internet.

Dice la leyenda que cuando aun no habia centrales telefonicas automaticas, un comerciante de pompas Funebres se veia afectado porque la pequeña gran hermana que era telefonista de su pueblo, era a su vez tambien la esposa de su principal competidor. No hace falta mucha imaginacion para entender a quien derivaba dicha telefonista las llamadas de clientes potenciales.

Asi que tal empresario invento la central automatica para liberarnos... pero cada Prometeo de la historia no es mas que un prologo del proximo instrumento de dominio.

nos queda solo el consuelo de saber que clasificar, ordenar y buscar datos entre las montañas de datos que registran hoy las redes es una tarea herculea o prometeica. Si los espias han tenido que ver mis fotos en facebook ya han recibido un mas que merecido castigo previo


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 15, 2014)

En realidad no me extraña y menos aun desde que lei el libro "The Codebook" de Simon Sing, desafortunadamente solo lo he visto en ingles, pero describe la historia de la guerra entre los criptografos y los rompecodigos desde los inicios de la criptografia por alla en la epoca de Alejandro Magno... y como los avances siempre se mantienen en el maximo secreto para poder aprovecharlos al maximo. Alli me di cuenta que mucho de lo que llamamos "Tecnologia de punta" en realidad ya es tecnologia obsoleta en ciertas areas... 

En fin... el libro es altamente recomendable para todos aquellos que como a mi les apasione este campo, (y sepan ingles ), y esta muy facil de leer.. no trae matematicas complicadas ni terminos extremadamente raros...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 16, 2014)

*Todo* lo de Face Twiter sms llamadas queda guardado en discos rígidos  cuec


----------



## Ardogan (Ene 16, 2014)

http://leaksource.wordpress.com/201...early-every-major-software-hardware-firmware/

Notas:
ANT: sección de la NSA que se encarga de desarrollar y fabricar métodos/equipo para infiltrar por  TAO (tailored access operation) equipos objetivo a través de "implantes" por hard/soft/firmware.

Traduzco rápido algunas características principales de los productos que me parecieron más interesantes (la mayoría):
DeityBounce:
Explota el BIOS de motherboards de servidores Dell PowerEdge ... entra mientras se carga el sistema operativo... se reprograma el BIOS por acceso remoto (internet) o físicamente por pendrive...
Costo: U$S 0

FeedTrough:
Para firewalls Juniper, 

HalluxWater:
Para Huawei...

JetPlow:
Para firewalls Cisco...

Lo que sigue es para una película de James Bond, productos de la familia AngryNeighbor.
CTX4000: unidad de radar para iluminar un objetivo (una habitación por ejemplo) y recibe el rebote que viene modulado por una señal que se recupera y analiza.

LoudAuto: con el anterior y esto se captura el audio a distancia, un micrófono modula la señal de radar que provee el anterior, que a su vez lee el rebote y recupera el audio.
U$S30

NightWatch: para recuperar señales de monitores

TawDryYard: para seguimiento

SurlySpawn: se conecta una placa entre teclado y motherboard, keylogger. Se recupera lo tecleado por CTX4000 (iluminación por radar).

Ginsu: implante para bus PCI y sistemas Windows. Se toma control de las PC por enlace RF (ver diagrama)

IrateMonk: para discos rígidos, implante por firmware. Sustituye el MBR para controlar la máquina (pc, notebook)

DropoutJeep: para Iphone (requiere acceso físico), para enviar/recibir archivos, sms, lista de contactos, ubicación, escucha por micrófono, toma de fotos...

GopherSet: para infectar tarjetas SIM, puede enviar por sms lista de contactos, registro de llamadas, sms recibidos/enviados.

ToteGosthly2.0: para móviles con Windows Mobile.

Candygram: este está muy bueno!!!. Simula una torre de celular directamente, jaja.

CrossBeam: reemplaza un módulo de comunicaciones comercial dentro de un celular

CottonMouth-I: reemplaza el conector jack tipo A de un cable usb. Es para establecer un enlace RF con una PC/red aislada, que fue infiltrada antes con un software espía
Idem-II, Idem-III, Firewalk: este parece que es para reemplazar los conectores USB dobles/combinados de los mother de PC

RageMaster: para retro-iluminación con radar, se instala en el cable VGA de la PC al monitor en la zona del ferrite. El iluminador recibe la señal de rojo que (parece) es suficiente para reconstruir lo que se ve en pantalla.

En el siguiente video (en inglés de los que recomendé más arriba), habla de estos métodos:






En fin, no puedo dejar de reconocer que los métodos que usan son  creativos, desde el punto de vista electrónico más que interesante.


----------



## jomagalo (Ene 25, 2014)

El software espía viene de serie en el propio SO


----------

